# Can't see DVD icon on desktop?



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi,

Lately I've been having this problem where I insert a DVD or TV shows I've burned and the disk doesn't show up on the desktop. Where does it go and how do I find it?

I'm using Verbatim DVD-R's and I'm on an iMac Intel Core2Duo. I've recently been using Shapeshifter and DragThing. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.

Any ideas how to fix this would be appreciated.

Thanks,

S.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

in the Finder Preferences, is the show removable media box checked off?


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

minnes said:


> in the Finder Preferences, is the show removable media box checked off?


minnes,

Thanks. It was checked to show CD's and DVD's but the harddrive wasn't checked. I ran repair disk permissions in disk utility and clicked the show harddrive icon and it worked. Hopefully it will continue to work.

S.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

I had a similar problem except all of my HD icons on the desktop were invisible. Nuked the finder preferences file and all was OK


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

ender78 said:


> I had a similar problem except all of my HD icons on the desktop were invisible. Nuked the finder preferences file and all was OK


ender78,

Thanks. I'll do that if it crops up again.

S.


----------

